# PDQ Machines!



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Thinking of getting a mobile card device to take payments as starting to earn more at higher rates they keep asking to pay by card. 

What kind of fees are involved chaps?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got mine directly through the bank, total cost is about £30 a month.

I know if you go with the FSB you get it cheaper, but you need to join them first at £200+ then have your rental on the machine.

It is quite difficult to get one, i know of a few folk inc "detailers" who have been declined for various reasons.


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Most banks will do some sort of rental service for the machine, which may be higher for a mobile terminal.

Or you could buy your own terminal which may be more cost effective in the long run but I would suggest speaking with your business account manager first.

I imagine some of the traders here will be better placed to give you an idea of actual costs, but I would suggest it might be as easy to pick up the phone and call your account manager?


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

If the frequency of debit card payment is not that high you may want to consider Paypals option of credit card over the phone;

https://www.paypal-business.co.uk/take-credit-cards-over-the-phone-with-paypal/index.htm


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

I have got a merchant account with Adelante - cost's £8 per month and IIRC it's 50p to process a debit card and 3% of value to process a credit card. I process my payments using the Adelante app and my iPhone. Best bit is when you get the authorisation code - it makes a chi ching noise ! Makes me chuckle every time.


----------

